# Balakirev’s piano concerti - Hyperion vs. Naxos?



## Anooj (Dec 5, 2021)

There seems to be two different sets containing the two concerti, these being the Yablonsky/Seifetdinova disc on Naxos, and the Lloyd-Jones/Binns one that’s part of Hyperion’s Romantic Piano Concerto series.

Can anyone who has heard both recommend me one over the other? 

I should add I actually already have one recording of concerto #1 (on Chandos), which also makes the VoxBox version (Landau/Ponti) of Concerto #2 (there’s no accompanying #1) a possible option. From having sampled that and the Naxos recording on Youtube, I’d say the Naxos one has superior sonics, whereas the Vox one has a more spirited performance during the closing movement. Yet I’m kind of wary of spending money on the Vox version, as I already have all the other accompanying concerti on that disc in other recordings.


----------

